
Ask HN: What is your workdesk setup at company? Dedicated Desktop/Laptop/? or - jitendrac
Hi,
I would like to know the office&#x2F;workspace hardware and s&#x2F;w configuration of different companies.<p>- In past I worked in small IT company, we had a single network with not much restriction, we were allowed to experiment with setup. For hardware, we had three desktops, two Laptotps, an iMac 21&quot;, A Mackbook Pro 18&quot;. Typical desktop was i5 processor, 8-16Gigs Ram, 1TB HDD and a mediocre graphic card. One developer liked to use  desktop with multiple screen setup.
We also had three different genration iPhones, an iPad and five android phones as testing devices.<p>One desktop was setup as server,every developer had his own work directory on that. One could login from any PC and work.
For version controlling we had at SVN first, later migrated to git and github private repo.<p>-Current Setup,
Currently I have a desktop pc with almost same config as above with extra ram and added SSD.
======
inertiatic
Last company I worked at (~500 employees), almost 4 years ago, I was handed a
desktop computer with the current top of the line i7, 32 gigs of RAM, 512 GB
SSD and an HDD. No dedicated GPU but didn't do any GPU work so it didn't
matter. A single QHD 32" monitor was provided. You could potentially request a
second one, but in practice no one in my team asked for a second one.

Right now, at the smaller startup I'm working for, I'm using a Dell XPS 13.
What was at the time the top CPU configuration but only 16 gigs of RAM. An
additional Full HD monitor was provided but you could easily ask for more.

~~~
jitendrac
Thanks for info, can you share how your computers were networked? Did you work
on remote deployed code or just a local copy of it?

~~~
inertiatic
Desktop plugged into Ethernet, no further idea. My laptop connects to a
secured wifi when I'm not working remotely now.

Both mentioned jobs have workflows that involve bringing up potentially most
of the services being deployed in production locally.

People at my last job were starting to ask for 64 gigs of RAM to work with a
full blown IDE as well as to deal with running multiple Java apps locally.

My current coworkers mostly work with light editors, and bring up smaller,
containerized apps.

~~~
jitendrac
Thanks for sharing

------
Spooky23
My current office setup is a Chromebox with VDI (Windows 10, 2 VCPU/6GB) and
two ancient Dell monitors.

For input, I use an older Apple USB keyboard from circa 2008 and an IBM mouse
that I find comfortable. For work at home, I use a 2014 MacBook Pro.

My personal computer is a 27” 5k iMac, and we have various iPads and
Chromebooks all over the place.

------
valleyjo
ThinkPad T470P, Dell P4317Q (purchased myself, default company stuff is 2 2k
27" displays), HP z440 (6 cores, 64gb ram, 2x 1TB NVM e drives), hp z840 (12
cores, 128gb ram, 2x 1TB nvme drives). Code mechanical keyboard, logitech mx
master 3. I have my own office too (for now)!

~~~
jitendrac
great, Own office sounds exciting even though its temporary. I have seen some
people preferring mechanical keyboard, I have no strong preference in this
case.

------
jmhyer123
Latest MacBook Pro and accessories (keyboard, mouse, two chargers, and a
branded backpack to haul it around in). One 27" external monitor is standard,
but you can request a second. A laptop stand, standing desk, dongles (USB,
HDMI, ethernet, etc) are also provided.

~~~
jitendrac
Do standing desk really help?

------
wmeredith
At my office (~700 people; one office of many for a large international
marketing agency) I have a 15-inch 2015 Macbook Pro with a 2.5 GHz Intel Core
i7 and 16 GB 1600 MHz DDR3 RAM. I carry this around to meetings and stuff, but
hook it up to a second screen and bluetooth keyboard/mouse while it's at my
desk.

~~~
jitendrac
Are you from marketing or also a techie? Though,I know, there are many non-
programmer in HN audience.

------
abhijat
X1 carbon running ubuntu with i7 and 16 GB ram, two 24" external monitors at
work, one 27" external monitor at home.

Most of the people in my workplace use macbook pros though (with dual
monitors).

I use my own mechanical keyboard and mx master 2s at work.

------
BlameKaneda
At my office I'm using a dual monitor (both 1600x900) Windows 7 PC with the
following specs:

\- Intel Core i5-6600

\- 3.30GHz

\- 16GB of RAM

\- x64

The wired mouse is generic but I brought my own mechanical keyboard (KB
Paradise v60 Mini).

Everyone has the same computer specs, from what I can tell, and we're at a
medium-sized non-tech company.

~~~
jitendrac
yes, an almost universal specs. still I felt curious about how people manage
them at scale.

------
aprdm
Dedicated desktop with 32 cores and 128gb of ram plus two monitors and
standing desk.

~~~
_d03
Dedicated workstation laptop w/ 32 GB RAM & 6 cores and 2 external monitors &
common peripherals such as keyboard & mouse + a headset. If you don't mind
asking, aprdm, what type of work do you do? If you ask me, I am working in the
embedded field where I need to run a couple of virtual machines.

~~~
aprdm
Computer graphics industry

